# Berkey water filters and existing water cooler



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Is there any way to use berkey water filters with an existing water cooler. We go through a few bottles of Primo water a week and a berkey would probably pay for itself in a few months. But I love the convenience of a water cooler. Any way to blend the two?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

You can filter right into the cooler jugs. Or you can filter into something else and pour it into the cooler jugs through a funnel. Does your water cooler do any actual cooling of the water, or does it simply hold the upside-dwon cooler jugs? Does it also heat water? I'm trying to get a handle on what convenience factor of the water cooler you wouldn't want to give up.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Is this the water dispenser you have? It's what I have. MGM, with these you don't have to mess with turning the bottle up, it slides right into the bottom, no lifting or spilling. 

http://www.amazon.com/Bottom-Loading-Cooler-Black-Decker/dp/B0019WWVU0

I have a Royal Berkey rigged up to it. It holds 3.25 gallons and will filter 8 gallons an hour with four filters (was going to get the Big Berkey, but they had an upgrade sale for free, with two free sport bottles also!). 

http://www.bigberkeywaterfilters.com/berkey-filter-systems-c-1

I bought some fittings and where the pump tubing goes into the water bottle underneath I put a splitter on it. Then I inserted the preexisting tube down into the bottle as usual, but hooked up another hose to the other side of the T and ran it up to the Berkey, which sits on top. I got a special fitting that fits right into the hole for the usual Berkey spigot. Oh! I also drilled a hole in the back of the dispenser to feed the hose through so it doesn't hang down the front or keep the door from closing. 

Now I just pour the water into the upper Berkey chamber, it filters down into the lower chamber and automatically feeds into the water bottle in the bottom of the dispenser. Then that water feeds, as before, up into the dispenser, where I get either chilled water for drinking or scalding hot water for cocoa, tea, etc. I love it!

The only downside is you can't just use the Berkey spigot to get water for cooking, making a pitcher of tea or Kool-Aid or something. But I let the Berkey filter the water into the bottle underneath until it's full and then change it out. I always keep six bottles of water set aside for preps, so if I need a pot or pitcher full of water, I just tip and pour it out of one of the prep bottles. 

That part seemed slightly inconvenient at first, but now that I'm used to it I don't even think about it. I could probably figure out a splitter for the spigot too, lol, but just haven't bothered with it, as this seems to work fine for me. Also, if the SHTF and there's' no power, I can always disconnect it, put in the Berkey spigot and still filter water just fine. Hope this helps.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

That's a pretty cool setup.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

I just have the regular water cooler where the 5 gallon bottle sits on top. We love the convenience of cooled or hot water. I wonder why Berkey hasn't made a setup for us water-cooler lovers.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks MGM! I was pretty proud of myself for figuring that out, lol. 

Hmm, Fetch, I don't have any suggestions for yours, sorry. I specifically hunted for the bottom-loading one because I broke my good arm three years ago and never have regained very good function or strength in it and knew I couldn't load those heavy bottles from the top on a regular basis, plus I couldn't figure out how to connect it to the Berkey, which I already had and needed...my water is terrible! 

I don't think it's ever dawned on the Berkey people that someone might want to hook it up to a dispenser...maybe someone should suggest it, lol.  Of course, with so many different types of dispenser, I'm not sure it would be feasible for them though.

When I bought my dispenser, there were no reviews on them. I did notice, when I put up the Amazon link above, that there were a lot of reviews saying their pump cap broke after short use. Mine has been going strong for two years with no problem, but now I think I better start calling around to see if I can find spares. With my luck, they won't be available any more and mine will break tomorrow, ROFL!


----------

